# A mini list of my collection



## TM26 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am just starting to get into the higher end makeup. I plan on updating this post with both pics of make up and my BB collection. For tonight I just wanted to post what I have so far. It may not be technicaly high end ( iknow some are not) but it is not the Cover girl that I was once addicted to. So here goes my mu collection since November or earlier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Du Wop
Lip venom-silver flash
Lip Gloss-buttercup

Dior:
ice pearl pen

Nars:
Orgasm-blush
Orgasm-lip gloss

Dessert Beauty:
Taste-lip gloss
Creamy-lip gloss
Dreamy-lip gloss
Juicy-lip gloss
Slip-lip gloss
Luscious-lip gloss
Slide-lip gloss
Creamy-blush
Cotton candy-lip gloss
Dreamy-blush

Bare Essentiuls:
Bare skin-eye glimmers
Desire-eye glimmers
Nude beach-eye glimmers


Bobbi Brown:
Rose-shimmer brick
Glow shimmer-lip tint

Mac:
Moisture blend spf 15 NW15-foundation
Viva Glam V-lip glass
Pink meringue-lip glass
Cubic-blush
Apricot pink-pigment
Lily white-pigment
Sweetie cake palette-eye shadow
Iris accents-soft sparkle pencil
Ultra chill-soft sparkle pencil
Night sky-soft sparkle pencil

Lise Waiter:
Crystal drops-berry
Crystal drops-vanille
Crystal drops-Sweet (I think)

Cake Beauty:
Lip butter

Thanks for reading


----------



## simar (Apr 22, 2006)

ooh that sounds like a nice start! u got some really good stuff


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 22, 2006)

Does it still consider a mini list?


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Can't wait for the pics!

BTW...that list is not so mini


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Got some very yummy things on that list! Lovely!


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 15, 2006)

I guess you like lip make up more than eye make-ups...


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

lovely lovely lovely collection hon


----------

